# Flip book software



## Finatic (May 16, 2012)

I'm needing suggestions for a reasonable (low) cost, easy to use flip book software to showcase my photos. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
R


----------



## 76winger (May 16, 2012)

What kind of hardware? PC, Mac, IOS, Android...

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Brooks803 (May 16, 2012)

There's a member here Larry Lorance (Fireengines) and he makes the flipbooks for people. Here's one he made for Doc, aka Wizard:

Custom Pens by Shreenath Doctor, M.D., Ph.D.

If that's a possibility he does alot of work for trades. That'd be pretty cheap!


----------



## Finatic (May 16, 2012)

Thank guys, it is for a PC with windows 7. When I get home I'll get ahold of Larry


----------



## pyurgal (May 19, 2012)

I am looking at "Blurb BookSmart".  

I have not tried it out yet but I hope to take a closer look at it this weekend.

Here is the URL for the software.
Blurb BookSmart. Powerful custom book making software | Blurb

Paul


----------



## le_skieur (Jun 1, 2012)

It is not a flip book but it works well, try jalbum. This is what i'm using for my website. You also are able to put your album online.
Photo Albums - Create Online Albums - jAlbum


----------

